# Selling a house in Toronto.



## Kbba (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry if this post is all over the place and I gather it will be, I'm a first time home seller and soon to be buyer at some point.

Now I just listed a few days ago, the house will be up for sale on the weekend - naturally I'm nervous and uneasy as heck here.
The house is located 3 blocks from the subway in the west end and close to the highway.

What I was contemplating were the following.

-> Is selling privately through Kijiji *actually read that option on here, never dawned on me* something that's a very viable option? In a "as is, where is" type scenario? Save the commission and just pay the lawyer fees to draw up the contract? 

-> The contract with my agent, I was told before by a friend that I may "fire" him if I am not happy with how they are. I did do my diligence with meeting 5 agents before picking one and I feel like he'll be fine, but I'm asking just in case and peace of mind.

-> Is it legal to post on Kijiji while listed? I'm assuming not but would like to know so I don't do anything wrong here.


Any other tips/suggestions? I'm really starting to get nervous about this whole process in hopes that I get what I'd like in terms of price ---yes I know the adage of "something is worth what someone is willing to pay", but still, we all want the best for ourselves naturally.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

It sounds like you have engaged a realtor and the house is listed. So no, you do not want to be posting your own kijiji ad or trying to sell your house yourself now. Let the realtor do their job and earn their commission. If you are concerned that you listed too low, about all you can do at this point is insist on your asking price and not take any offer lower than that.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

When talking to an agent you need to tell them what you want and what you are hoping to achieve. You can settle on the price together and then tell him or her you will not accept less and hold your ground if that is your wish. When I sold and bought about 5 years ago that is what I did and had no problem at all with the whole process. I did however say that I would take less if what I was looking to buy was also dropping in line with my home price.


----------



## Newby1983 (Apr 9, 2015)

You're bound by the terms of the contract you signed with your agent. I know of agents who have pursued legal action against clients who have sold behind their backs.

Other than this it is legal to sell your home anywhere you want, including kijiji. 

At this point is stick with your agent. You should also research selling prices of comparables yourself. Your agent should give you this information. You be the judge. If your still not confident pay a professional and get it appraised


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

You can list your home on Kijiji while it is listed with a realtor. Just be aware if you sell it through this Avenue, you will still hsve to pay your realtor.
Your realtor sbhould be disussing his marketing plan with you.
This should invlude what advertising, street signs, open houses etc he plans to do. This may, and likely should include an ad in Kijiji.manyagents do this as one more way of exposing your listing. Of course in Toronto lately, most sgents dont need a marketing plan.


----------



## dougbos (Jun 4, 2012)

You can post on Kijiji and other sites to try to draw inquiries about and traffic to your home. However assuming you have signed a written contract with a real estate brokerage - that is with whom you signed and the realtor is an agent for them - and an offer comes in from a Kijiji source that you accept, you are still responsible for paying the commission. Another point is you cannot fire your agent and hire another. The broker of record who owns the real estate firm decides what happens if you want to "fire" the agent. He/she may say no outright and you have to wait until the contract runs out. They may try to talk you into using another agent from the firm or they may agree to terminate the contract and you are free. The last option if they won't terminate the contract and you refuse another agent is to suspend the listing ie: it is not active on the MLS and all you can do is wait until the contract ends.
You did due diligence and interviewed 5 agents so you should be OK. Good luck.


----------



## Kbba (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, I thought I'd see how things go. Offers come in on Monday, now from what I gathered reading, I can ask that I have 24 hours to look over the others? Is this correct or not?

1. Someone commented on that article saying you have to put in a request to do that on the listing or something to that effect, I left a voicemail with my agent but he hasn't replied yet.

2. I know I can look at multiples during the process and to make sure I understand this with complete certainty, if I make a counter offer with a condition(s), within a time frame and it's met, that's a done deal.
So while looking and entertaining a second offer, I should put in a clause that tell the buyer that if the conditions aren't met on the first offer I'm looking at, I'll only then take his offer.

Is this correct as well?

Is there anything else I should know about offers and what not? 
Thanks.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Kbba said:


> 2. I know I can look at multiples during the process and to make sure I understand this with complete certainty, if I make a counter offer with a condition(s), within a time frame and it's met, that's a done deal.
> So while looking and entertaining a second offer, I should put in a clause that tell the buyer that if the conditions aren't met on the first offer I'm looking at, I'll only then take his offer.


You can only work one offer at a time. Until your counter has been accepted or rejected, you are off the market. Such status is called "offer pending" or "under contract" to other agents so they will cease efforts to sell.

And you can only accept one conditional offer. The first house we ever owned had been tied up by a conditional offer for months. We made an unconditional offer and the prior potential buyer was given 24 hours to remove the condition. Instead they withdrew and we proceeded to purchase.


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

Your realtor can list it on Kijiji as well, I see that all the time.


----------

